# My ED Report 10/2 - 10/14



## vitaly (May 11, 2007)

First of all I want to thank everyone on this board that facilitated this great adventure by answering questions and providing invaluable information about this program.

Oct 2nd: Departed JFK via Lufthansa.
Oct 3rd: Arrived at Munich at 10 am and checked into the Munich Ressidence which is about two miles from the delivery center and 5 or 6 stop from Marienplatz on the U-Bahn.
After checking into the hotel, my girfriend and I decided to go downtown and sample some of the local fare. After arriving at Marienplatz we decided to eat at a small eatery called 'Donisl' (see attached picture). I must say the food was tremendous. It was very wholesome and different than food is in the United States. After the meal we walked around downtown and did some window shopping.
Oct 4th: I woke up really early in the anticipation of a great day. I couldn't wait to pick up the car. We got to the pickup center around 11 am and were asked for my passport by the receptionist. After waiting for more than an hour we finally saw a representative and were explained the inner working of the european delivery program and the European driving laws. Finally we were escorted to the car. What a beauty!! 
After picking up the car we drove to Dachau, where a fellow ED delivered car just happened to park along side (see attached). After Dachau, we went to Hoffbrauhaus to see what all the fuss was about. While there, we had a very nice meal and sampled some more of the local beer.
Oct 5th: Residence Museum and then to O'Fest. The Residence is a great museum and had some of the most terrific antiques I have ever seen. After the Residence we went to the Fest. We weren't able to get inside the tents but the atmosphere was very impressive. I had an ox sandwich, which was absolutely terrific.
Oct 6th: We decided to go on a field trip and take the tram to the Nymphenburg Palace. I was really impressed with everything this Schloss had to offer. It truly represents the wonderful history of this great country. After Schloss, we decided to go to the Galleria and walk around the downtown.
Oct 7th: We checked out of the Renaissance and started the long journey to Italy by driving to Padova. Padova is about 30 miles from Venice, Italy. After the six hour drive and a number of stops along the way we checked into the Sheraton and went downtown to sample some of the local food. The food was also good, but a little different than in Germany.
Oct 8th: This day was all about Venice. We took the train to downtown Venice and went to the San Marco Plaza. After doing a tour we decided to go to Murano and see what all the fuss was about. We got a tour of the glass making factories and saw some of the most impressive glass around. After returning to Venice, we took a ½ hour gondola ride which was incredibly romantic. Along the small, shadowy and flooded streets of Venice, we encountered the local "Pavoroti's' which made the whole experience that much more outstanding. The day concluded with a nice meal in a tiny restaurant near the San Marco's Plaza.
Oct 9th: We checked out of our hotel (again) and drove to Florence. After checking into a local Sheraton we took the bus to downtown Florence and sampled some more local fare. I must say the food in Florence is by far and away the best we have had on this trip.
Oct 10: We started to get a bit tired and decided to visit the Accademia and spend the whole relaxing and walking around this wonderful city.
Oct 11: We checked out of our hotel and drove to Rome. When we got to Rome we went downtown and saw the Forum and Fontano D'Trevi. Both were absolutely spectacular.
Oct 12: The car was picked up by Mr. Merkl from Harms who promptly drove it to Munich. Afterwards, we went to the Colloseum and did some more sightseeing.
Oct 13: Our last full day of the trip was spending the day in Vatican City. The inside of San Petro was absolutely stunning and is incomparable to anything on earth.
Oct 14: Flew to Munich where we transferred to a JFK flight. Luckily enough, our flights were 30 minutes apart and our luggage was left in Munich for an extra day.

1) our first meal in Munich (donisl)
2) my favorite beer. very sweet.
3) marienplatz
4) some local fare at the donisl
5) the residence
6) more residence


----------



## vitaly (May 11, 2007)

*more pictures*

1) at the delivery center
2) the car
3) the odo
4) dachau
5) the crematories at dachau


----------



## vitaly (May 11, 2007)

*more pictures ...*

schloss nymphenburg


----------



## vitaly (May 11, 2007)

*venice*

1) somewhere in austria (on the way to venice)
2) inside san marco's cathedral
3) somewhere in venice
4) san marco's cathedral
5) somewhere in venice
6) .......


----------



## vitaly (May 11, 2007)

*murano*

murano glass


----------



## vitaly (May 11, 2007)

*florence*

near uffizi in florence


----------



## vitaly (May 11, 2007)

*rome*

1) colloseum
2) overlooking the forum
3) inside san petro
4) a castle in rome
4) the forum
6) inside colloseum


----------



## vitaly (May 11, 2007)

*more pictures*

1) fellow ed'r picking up his car
2) another zoll plate at dachau


----------



## Contact Patch (Nov 11, 2005)

Nice photos. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MarcusSDCA (Jan 14, 2004)

Bravo. The pics are stunning!


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

Great Pictures... Thank you


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

SJAPoc said:


> Great Pictures... Thank you


+1! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
Thank YOu!


----------



## vitaly (May 11, 2007)

You're all welcome. I have 1,500 more. Will post good ones later.


----------



## guppyflyer (Oct 26, 2006)

Congrats, it looks like you had a fabulous trip. Thanks for posting your pics.

Erik


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

vitaly said:


> You're all welcome. I have 1,500 more. Will post good ones later.


spasibo!


----------



## bretov (Jun 26, 2007)

Molodez,
and of course the pictures from Dachau are well appreciated. we are waiting for the "good ones" though.


Enjoy the ride!!!


----------



## vitaly (May 11, 2007)

*more residence*

inside the residence


----------



## vitaly (May 11, 2007)

*more schloss nymphenburg*

inside the schloss


----------



## vitaly (May 11, 2007)

*more pictures*

1) overview of austria (as seen from a rest area)
2) this is what a rest area in austria looks like


----------



## vitaly (May 11, 2007)

*more venice*

1) venice train station
2) a local gondolier
3) a famous crossing in venice (forgot what it's called)
4) just a building
5) view of san marco's square
6) art decorating s.marco's cathedral


----------



## vitaly (May 11, 2007)

*florence, italy*

1) behind the uffizi. local artist playing for starving tourists 
2-4) somewhere in florence
5-6) beautiful shot of the local landscape


----------



## vitaly (May 11, 2007)

*rome, italy*

1) nicely resting near Sheraton Golf
2) one of the few interior shots
3) another shot of the interior
4) from the driver's side
5) from the back (my signature picture)


----------



## vitaly (May 11, 2007)

*rome*

i'll let the rome pictures speak for themselves

(4) a rally remembering Mussolini (of all people) in the middle of Rome


----------



## vitaly (May 11, 2007)

*rome*

1-3,4) inside the cathedral in vatican city
5,6) in vatican city


----------



## vitaly (May 11, 2007)

*rome*

i'll let the pictures speak for themselves 

3) a souvenir stand


----------



## vitaly (May 11, 2007)

*all roads lead to .... ROME*

....


----------



## vitaly (May 11, 2007)

*hmm, let me guess ... ROME?*

1) a shot of a local eatery/bar
2) colloseum
3) Mr. Merkl from Harms getting ready to drive the car to Germany
4,5) near colloseum
6) near the roman forum


----------



## vitaly (May 11, 2007)

*Rome*

1) colloseum
2) forum
3) near colloseum
4,5) roman forum
6) ruins


----------



## vitaly (May 11, 2007)

*Rome*

in and around the colloseum


----------



## vitaly (May 11, 2007)

*Rome*

inside the colloseum

phew ... i'm done


----------



## jcatral14 (Aug 4, 2003)

Wow :yikes:
Grazie :thumbup:


----------



## jcatral14 (Aug 4, 2003)

vitaly said:


> 3) Mr. Merkl from Harms getting ready to drive the car to Germany


Looks like Mr. Merkl was a little too close to the curb :eeps: The lamp post was too close to the door as well


----------



## vitaly (May 11, 2007)

jcatral14 said:


> Looks like Mr. Merkl was a little too close to the curb :eeps: The lamp post was too close to the door as well


:rofl: actually, i parked the car so close to the curb because Rome streets are very narrow and you don't want any part of it sticking out 

the door being close to the pole is a different story


----------



## emdreiSMG (Dec 10, 2003)

Yeah, I thinkyou take your chances with stationary objects in Rome.


----------



## djlfp (Dec 5, 2004)

vitaly said:


> Thank You.
> 
> It's funny, I actually thought Bremen was an acronym of Bremerhaven. :lmao:


Actually "Bremerhaven" is a misspelling of "Bimmerhaven."


----------

